
Google Public DNS over HTTPS - ilyaigpetrov
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/public-dns-discuss/rmZTtPAV430
======
rakoo
I'm sure this has been discussed somewhere, but is there any reason they chose
a brand new API involving a whole another protocol over the already-existing
DNSCrypt ?

~~~
barryhunter
Did you look carefully at the date this was posted on the mailing list? :)

